

Beautiful Front-End Credit Card Validation - asselinpaul
https://github.com/asselinpaul/cc_validate

======
lobster_johnson
Keep in mind that your server has to be PCI-certified (see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Payment_Card_Industry_Data_Secu...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Payment_Card_Industry_Data_Security_Standard))
in order to accept credit cards such as Visa.

~~~
asselinpaul
Or you can use Stripe.

------
slater
Don't toot your horn too loudly, hey?

